# I am going to stop drinking soda(Mostly)



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

In another goal setting thread I wrote that I want to lose weight. While I did lose a few pounds I also gained some too which sucks. I think a big part of it though is all the soda I drink. I have decided I am going to stop drinking soda all the time and either drink water or healthy organic juice. I will pry have a glass of pop everyone once in awhile but that is it.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, soda is a big one. For me, I only drink it at restaurants and even then I try not to get any refills.


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

I stopped drinking soda 2 years ago. And with that I stopped drinking anything but water. Before that I drank a lot, every day.

My experience was quite awesome when I look back. For two weeks I was really different, I'm a calm person and I don't recall times when I've been really irritated about anything to show it, but then I was quite mad at everything all the time. And my emotions changed really quickly, at one point I felt I was able to do anything, the other I felt anxious and hated everything.

But I sticked to the plan. Now I still only drink water and I'm feeling great! So I definitely recommend giving that up. Too many dangerous chemicals in these things if one gets side effects giving it up


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Soda can be very bad for you in heavy volumes, limit your self to maybe less than 1 liter per week or even less. That's what I do, although in my home it's first grab first server.


----------



## LadyAsh (Jan 16, 2013)

Soda was definitely a hard one for me because it was the ONLY thing I'd drink. I would only drink cola, so it was twice as bad (caffeine AND sugar). My advice is to taper off, cold turkey didn't work well for me. Good luck!


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

I only drink Diet Cola, and to be honest I don't miss sugary drinks anymore.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Is gingerale better than most of the other sodas? or is it about the same?


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

Juice also has a ton of sugar in it. =( Iced tea might be a good alternative, unless you're trying to cut back on caffeine too. Green tea has considerably less caffeine, so there's that to consider.



Nicole G said:


> Is gingerale better than most of the other sodas? or is it about the same?


Gingerale is caffeine free and ginger is supposed to be good for digestion, but like Carambola said, it's still a sugar-loaded soda.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

diet soda > Gatorade

and JUICE is no part of a decent diet. (i do not care how "organic" it is). the exception might be certain kinds of vegetable juice, that could be decent.

okay and good luck OP. i hope that soon you will want to knock the soda cans out of the offending drinker's hands.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

carambola said:


> That would probably depend on the brand, since they vary in sugar content.


I drink Canada dry about one can every other day.



Thix said:


> Gingerale is caffeine free and ginger is supposed to be good for digestion, but like Carambola said, it's still a sugar-loaded soda.


I tend to have trouble avoiding sugary drinks. I try my best and I do drink water as well but I have to put a little bit of lemon juice in it for it to taste good. Which isn't bad I don't think since it's real lemon juice.

Anywho I thank the both of you for replying to my question  Take care.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

coconut water is a good replacement for soda.

It's an acquired taste, like beer, tho. But after you get used to it, say goodbye to soda 

Oh and diet anything is actually worse for you than the regular drink. You may not get the pounds, but it'll make you unhealthier. Try running, or working out after drinking a can of diet soda for example.


----------



## felisterjack (Jan 19, 2013)

For starters, a quick disclaimer. This article isn't sponsored by any of the big soft ​*drink* companies! ​*Soda* is one of those things that we tend to take for granted nowadays.​


----------

